# XP SOund driver



## Dangen (Jan 20, 2008)

I accidentally deleted my sound driver for Windows XP the other day. I did not realize I had done this until I reset my computer and a window popped up saying "Searching for Sound Driver on High Definition Bus". However it could not find any downloads for it, nor software to reinstall. Thus whenever I log on it keeps popping up and I have no sound.

Does anyone know where I can get a free download for a Windows XP Home edition sound driver? Without referring me to the Microsoft page. Last time I downloaded something from Microsoft it screwed up my computer, hence me having to delete allot of things.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy Dangen... 

Just download Everest from below and when you open it at the top you will see "Reports" run a report in HTML and copy and paste what type of sound card and driver you have (it will tell you) also there will be a blue link that it gives you..You can click on that and it will take you to a download site.. But just to be sure let us know what it says..

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Dangen (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Geek73

I ran the everest report but I couldn't find anything that specifically stated what sound card and driver I should have. Nor a blue link to a download page for it. Should this be at the top of the report? 

The closest thing to this that I found was this;
<excuse the copy and paste...>

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMACM 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus 
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10250000&REV_1000 
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Media Control Devices 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Video Codecs 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVID 

Now it's probably just that I'm not sure what I'm looking for because I can be a little technologically impaired. The only thing relating to sound at the top where all the links are is this; 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller 

Does any of that help or have I missed something?


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope gave me enough info.. SOrry for the delay tummy was hungry

Here are your drivers

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R185.zip


----------



## Dangen (Jan 20, 2008)

Cheers, I'll try em out  It'll be good to have sound again


----------



## LuciferSam (Feb 10, 2008)

I also need help with this one. My report says:

Sound, video and game controllers: 
(MCI) CD Audio 4.0.0.0 
(MCI) CD Audio 4.0.0.0 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
IMA ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0 
IMA ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0 
Microsoft ADPCM Audio CODEC 4.0.0.0 
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy 5.1.2600.2180 
Sound Blaster 16 or AWE32 or compatible (WDM) 5.1.2535.0 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
YAMAHA OPL3-SAx WDM Driver 5.1.2535.0 

Sadly there is no blue link.

Please help?


----------



## blkeen (Feb 18, 2009)

i have tried to click on the link for the above drivers but it keeps asking me to login to the ftp site. help i'm looking for microsoft driver version 5.1.2535.0 for a maxtor basics hard drive. thanks for any help.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

blkeen, you should always start your own thread instead of hijacking someone else's thread. Solutions are specific to a poster and his computer and posting multiple threads into one thread confuses the issue and reduces the quality of advice both to you and the original poster.


----------



## obayfilewalker (Dec 6, 2009)

i have problem with my audio,,my reports says :

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMACM 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID ms_mmacm 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID ms_mmacm 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID ms_mmacm 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID ms_mmacm 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID ms_mmacm 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Media Control Devices 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Video Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVID 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 


Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 
please help me,,???


----------

